# Reel storage



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

What is the proper method to store reels that you have not used and do not plan to use. I have some old Diawa magged freshwater casting reels that I inherited when my dad died. I have others that I do not want to get rid of but want to keep.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Maybe if your collecting it, you could put it in a vacuum pack machine and seal it. Also, loosen the drag on em'.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

jcreamer said:


> What is the proper method to store reels that you have not used and do not plan to use. I have some old Diawa magged freshwater casting reels that I inherited when my dad died. I have others that I do not want to get rid of but want to keep.


I agree...loosen the drags on all of them and store them that way. If you haven't already, I would give them a thorough cleaning and lube and wipe them down with a rag with a light coat of oil. If you have reel bags, store them in those. If not, wrap them in newspaper and store them in a box. If you are going to keep them for a long time, take them out AT LEAST one a year, turn the handles, etc, to keep them loosened up. Try to get some dessicant bags to toss in with them to absorb any moisture. Do not store them in a damp area such as a basement, garage, etc.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Crown Royal bags work well,Fun emptying the Bottles Too!!

I just clean and Lube then put them in Plastic bags to keep them clean


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks I will do that, I also have two large boxes crammed full with lures that I am going to have to clean up and store. Since they were my dad's I will keep them. There are some antiques in there Jitterbugs, heddon lures, you name it. Some I will use and still add to it.


----------

